# Any more Key Wests heading out?



## BigHaole

This got posted on Friday, on the MKII website:

I am working on the delivery schedule for customers today. Its more than just putting people into a queue. We will have to re-order parts in order to fill the orders and that means the possibility of a pause in deliveries later in the year. I am looking at the schedule today to see what we can do to minimize any pause in deliveries. We have on hand at the moment enough parts to deliver about half of the pre-orders, depending on the make up of the orders as they come in. So the key here is to prioritize which parts we need to order and see how fast we can move. I want to see what pace makes sense so that we can maximize the balance between shipping speed and minimizing down time.
For shipments:


We have shipped a few pieces. Please note that this was not a token effort. We have more pieces in the final stages of assembly.
We will resume shipments the week of June 6th.


----------



## Plat0

Yeah. Can't wait!


----------



## gwold

BigHaole said:


> This got posted on Friday, on the MKII website:
> 
> I am working on the delivery schedule for customers today. Its more than just putting people into a queue. We will have to re-order parts in order to fill the orders and that means the possibility of a pause in deliveries later in the year. I am looking at the schedule today to see what we can do to minimize any pause in deliveries. We have on hand at the moment enough parts to deliver about half of the pre-orders, depending on the make up of the orders as they come in. So the key here is to prioritize which parts we need to order and see how fast we can move. I want to see what pace makes sense so that we can maximize the balance between shipping speed and minimizing down time.
> For shipments:
> 
> 
> We have shipped a few pieces. Please note that this was not a token effort. We have more pieces in the final stages of assembly.
> We will resume shipments the week of June 6th.


Nice. Thanks for the posting.

So, more watches, beyond those first two, will ship this week. Does a MkII week end on Saturday? Sunday?

I guess too that this post kind of puts pressure on those 2nd Stagers who're waiting for real-world pictures to make their selections: Getting your choices in sooner will help Bill determine which parts to re-order, and could well reduce or even prevent a delay in your delivery. On the other hand, might Bill make his re-order decision before all the choices have been submitted, thereby limiting the options of those who've not yet chosen? That's a scary option.


----------



## Arthur

BigHaole said:


> This got posted on Friday, on the MKII website:
> 
> I am working on the delivery schedule for customers today. Its more than just putting people into a queue. We will have to re-order parts in order to fill the orders and that means the possibility of a pause in deliveries later in the year. I am looking at the schedule today to see what we can do to minimize any pause in deliveries. We have on hand at the moment enough parts to deliver about half of the pre-orders, depending on the make up of the orders as they come in. So the key here is to prioritize which parts we need to order and see how fast we can move. I want to see what pace makes sense so that we can maximize the balance between shipping speed and minimizing down time.
> For shipments:
> 
> 
> We have shipped a few pieces. Please note that this was not a token effort. We have more pieces in the final stages of assembly.
> We will resume shipments the week of June 6th.


I was just thinking about starting a thread about future deliveries and notifications and I opened up the forum and here was your thread. 
I didn't see the post on the MKII website Friday, but I'm glad you brought it up. One of my questions that I was thinking about last night was, are the two that went out several days ago, the beginning of a steady flow or were they token watch deliveries to get everyone's juices flowing? Obviously, Bill answered that in his post. Hopefully things will pick up and more will find their new homes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHaven23

Ugh...these delays are so irritating.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I'm late 2nd stage preorder. I'm not expecting to see anything this year. I hope to be surprised though.


----------



## Aceldama

I'm in group 5. I'm not even counting on Christmas...


----------



## celtics1984

Aceldama said:


> I'm in group 5. I'm not even counting on Christmas...


I am in group 5 as well. Did you get your code yet to pick your watch configuration? I saw someone in group 4 did.


----------



## Darwin

I'm late stage 3 preorder (within 24-36 hours of the cutoff between 3 and 4) and am fine with getting the watch whenever it gets here... Seeing the pics of the configuration I ordered when I made final payment in April (black gilt dial with pepsi insert), I KNOW that it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Aceldama

celtics1984 said:


> I am in group 5 as well. Did you get your code yet to pick your watch configuration? I saw someone in group 4 did.


Nope. Hoping for more pics of the white dial before I have to make the decision!


----------



## Knoc

Here's the real question: Why are the current owners not FLOODING us with pics?
hah.


----------



## JFingers

Knoc said:


> Here's the real question: Why are the current owners not FLOODING us with pics?
> hah.


That checks. We definitely need more pictures!


----------



## Thevenin

Knoc said:


> Here's the real question: Why are the current owners not FLOODING us with pics?
> hah.


^Aaaand the $64000 question


----------



## Arthur

Knoc said:


> Here's the real question: Why are the current owners not FLOODING us with pics?
> hah.


Well, first off, there have been only two watches delivered. One of each dial color. Many folks don't have a setup for taking detailed photos of watches. Therefore you have primarily Wristies taken with phone cameras. Not that these are bad photos, because they aren't. In fact some of them are pretty darn good. I can guarantee that within a couple of weeks providing more watches get delivered there will be lots and lots of photos posted.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc

Arthur said:


> Well, first off, there have been only two watches delivered. One of each dial color. Many folks don't have a setup for taking detailed photos of watches. Therefore you have primarily Wristies taken with phone cameras. Not that these are bad photos, because they aren't. In fact some of them are pretty darn good. I can guarantee that within a couple of weeks providing more watches get delivered there will be lots and lots of photos posted.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have high #wis #expectations.

Knoc


----------



## Arthur

Knoc said:


> I have high #wis #expectations.
> 
> Knoc


I do too, and frankly, I ordered the White /gilt and I too would like to see more photos. Hopefully, over the next couple of weeks, more will be forthcoming. 
When I get mine, I will post lots of photos!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc

Arthur said:


> I do too, and frankly, I ordered the White /gilt and I too would like to see more photos. Hopefully, over the next couple of weeks, more will be forthcoming.
> When I get mine, I will post lots of photos!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ima hold you to that. Ha.
Right on.

Knoc


----------



## BigHaole

So...it's Friday. Did any KeyWests ship?


----------



## Dragoon

most likely one probably did..... but I could be mistaken....


----------



## Arthur

Still waiting!!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon

MKII in the queue......


----------



## BigHaole

So, what are the odds of the rest of the Plank group being completed before the end of June? 50/50?


----------



## Dragoon

I would not bet the house on it.



BigHaole said:


> So, what are the odds of the rest of the Plank group being completed before the end of June? 50/50?


----------



## Pentameter

at the current rate, it doesn't seem likely


----------



## Arthur

Pentameter said:


> at the current rate, it doesn't seem likely


Have to agree, unless Bill is stockpiling completed watches and plans a big shipment once or twice a month. 
Anything from this side of the equation is just speculation however as the only one who can answer the question is Mr. Bill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

Arthur said:


> Have to agree, unless Bill is stockpiling completed watches and plans a big shipment once or twice a month.
> Anything from this side of the equation is just speculation however as the only one who can answer the question is Mr. Bill.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And we all want him building watches and not answering forum posts. Well played, Mr. Yao! 

But seriously, I'm not expecting it until after my next time-zone trip. Looks like the Exp. II gets another trip, before it gets sent off for some need TLC (i.e., service visit).


----------



## Pentameter

So have there really not been any more KW's shipped in the 2 weeks since the first 2 went out? Has anyone even had their order status changed or anything?


----------



## Arthur

Just got and email from MKII about two hours back "build in progress". WOW!! I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vandergl

Arthur said:


> Just got and email from MKII about two hours back "build in progress". WOW!! I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm so jealous. You should have it in a couple of weeks if I remember correctly.


----------



## Pentameter

Arthur said:


> Just got and email from MKII about two hours back "build in progress". WOW!! I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


excellent news - and congrats  Very happy for you


----------



## Jfha1210

So, there are almost 6 that have arrived their homes... Numbers 5, 7 , 37, 58, 72 and 77. 
And probably a few more whose owners are not active in WUS...
So, be happy.. That means less time left to get ours! 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NewHaven23

Aceldama said:


> I'm in group 5. I'm not even counting on Christmas...


Christmas sounds overly optimistic at this point.


----------



## sevens

More photos please!!!


----------



## powerband

Purely speculation: I read that 5 were assembled and sent per week (maybe up to 8 now, as had been suggested). Shipping started two months ago. Which means about 40 to 50 have theoretically been shipped. I understand there are 60 plank spaces, so we're almost through with plank shipment (even though there's been a lack of pictures from a larger pool of ownerships).

So you can guesstimate your delivery period based on this loosely slapped-together data (at your own risk).

I theorize that I will have finished the last of my eggnog and will have thrown out my Christmas tree before a Key West is on my wrist.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## POR901

I still haven't received mine yet....hopefully I'll get the email from Bill shortly.


----------



## Dragoon

I would be very surprised if more than 20 KW's have been delivered. My plank order has been "process in build" or whatever the descriptor is and I have no delivery email I have received for the last 6 wks that this has been pending.

It has been hinted that Bill is using a slightly different method of building these pieces where parts and pieces and models are being assembled in a certain order to facilitate the building process.

Don't worry...be happy.



powerband said:


> Purely speculation: I read that 5 were assembled and sent per week (maybe up to 8 now, as had been suggested). Shipping started two months ago. Which means about 40 to 50 have theoretically been shipped. I understand there are 60 plank spaces, so we're almost through with plank shipment (even though there's been a lack of pictures from a larger pool of ownerships).
> 
> So you can guesstimate your delivery period based on this loosely slapped-together data (at your own risk).
> 
> I theorize that I will have finished the last of my eggnog and will have thrown out my Christmas tree before a Key West is on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon

helloooo!!!


----------



## Arthur

Hard to tell how many, but there sure hasn't been a lot of different folks posting photos. There could be that a fair percentage are going to folks who are not members here and never post on the MKII. Forum. That was also the case with Kingstons, as their were sales posts by people flipping Kingstons that I had never heard of. 

First one arrived on June 2nd, so almost two months in. I too doubt that more than 20 or so have shipped. Do not despair, they will arrive, and you will be thrilled with the watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 66Cooper

Arthur, just me I know what you mean. I have been posting pix in the KW thread and feel a bit a fool as I am basically the only one. Oh well


----------



## TheTitusFactor

It doesn't seem like the watches are being built at the intended rate, but like others have said, it's hard to tell. I am personally waiting on gilt Coke pictures to surface since I am leaning toward that. Don't think it will be until middle of 2017 until I get mine...


----------



## cpotters

66Cooper said:


> Arthur, just me I know what you mean. I have been posting pix in the KW thread and feel a bit a fool as I am basically the only one. Oh well


I have a feeling more will be joining you shortly. I have two in the queue, and my little bird told me one was nearly all sorted, and the other about a week behind. I told Bill to just wait til they're both done before he ships them. I wanted to open the pair together


----------



## NewHaven23

cpotters said:


> I have a feeling more will be joining you shortly. I have two in the queue, and my little bird told me one was nearly all sorted, and the other about a week behind. I told Bill to just wait til they're both done before he ships them. I wanted to open the pair together


What order groups were you in?


----------



## powerband

66Cooper said:


> Arthur, just me I know what you mean. I have been posting pix in the KW thread and feel a bit a fool as I am basically the only one. Oh well


Oh but you must continue to post pictures! I know it's a heavy burden being among the very few on which the hundreds rely for pictures during The Big Wait.

More pictures!

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## e dantes

66Cooper said:


> Arthur, just me I know what you mean. I have been posting pix in the KW thread and feel a bit a fool as I am basically the only one. Oh well


I will try to be better about posting some pictures so you have some company. Unfortunately, I keep getting distracting just looking at the dial.

One (sideways) photo added to the pic thread.


----------



## cpotters

NewHaven23 said:


> What order groups were you in?


I'm a plank group member


----------



## NewHaven23

cpotters said:


> I'm a plank group member


My goodness. I don't know how you guys can do it with the patience and accept the pushed back delivery dates. Maybe it's just a learning process for me since this is my 1st rodeo with a MKII limited edition project watch...but man the long the wait gets the more annoyed I get.


----------



## Darwin

I feel your frustration. It's not so bad for me for a few reasons. 1. I've yet to get in at the plank level on a limited edition MKII, so my wait time at this point is about 16 months from the date of my first pre-order deposit. I paid the second half of my pre-order about 4 months ago. 2. I've done pre-orders before (none from MKII, though), and have waited two months to over two years for a watch to arrive. 3. At any given time I have between 13 and 22 watches in regular rotation. These are all mechanical/automatics. You can push that number to between 17 and 26 if you add in quartz watches and further if you add in seven or so Seiko divers and Seiko 5/Sportmatics that aren't part of that rotation. Thus, waiting for a single timepiece doesn't inconvenience me in any way as I have LOTS of other watches to wear while I wait. Finally, 4. My Key West will be my 7th MKII (and first MKII pre-order) and I've noted two things about the MKII watches I own/have owned (Blackwater - LRRP x3 - Kingston - Nassau): each watch Bill ships incorporates the lessons he's learned from earlier watch runs, so they get incrementally better. He's obsessive about the details and the harmony between parts and is constantly improving things like crystals, bezel mechanisms, clasps on bracelets. Details. Speaking of detaisl, Bill's attention to detail and commitment to quality means that ANY MKII watch from any period of MKII production going to 2006 (as far back as I've gone) is a very finely rendered timepiece indeed and will look GREAT on your wrist.



NewHaven23 said:


> My goodness. I don't know how you guys can do it with the patience and accept the pushed back delivery dates. Maybe it's just a learning process for me since this is my 1st rodeo with a MKII limited edition project watch...but man the long the wait gets the more annoyed I get.


----------



## NewHaven23

Darwin said:


> I feel your frustration. It's not so bad for me for a few reasons. 1. I've yet to get in at the plank level on a limited edition MKII, so my wait time at this point is about 16 months from the date of my first pre-order deposit. I paid the second half of my pre-order about 4 months ago. 2. I've done pre-orders before (none from MKII, though), and have waited two months to over two years for a watch to arrive. 3. At any given time I have between 13 and 22 watches in regular rotation. These are all mechanical/automatics. You can push that number to between 17 and 26 if you add in quartz watches and further if you add in seven or so Seiko divers and Seiko 5/Sportmatics that aren't part of that rotation. Thus, waiting for a single timepiece doesn't inconvenience me in any way as I have LOTS of other watches to wear while I wait. Finally, 4. My Key West will be my 7th MKII (and first MKII pre-order) and I've noted two things about the MKII watches I own/have owned (Blackwater - LRRP x3 - Kingston - Nassau): each watch Bill ships incorporates the lessons he's learned from earlier watch runs, so they get incrementally better. He's obsessive about the details and the harmony between parts and is constantly improving things like crystals, bezel mechanisms, clasps on bracelets. Details. Speaking of detaisl, Bill's attention to detail and commitment to quality means that ANY MKII watch from any period of MKII production going to 2006 (as far back as I've gone) is a very finely rendered timepiece indeed and will look GREAT on your wrist.


Great explanation. I have other watches...its just putting down the chunk of money and waiting such a long time (from when promised) that annoys me. Particularly since I could use the cash for a different watch that catches my eye. Either way I'm taking it as a learnign experience, which will have bumps along the way. Every time I think I'm done with the Key West and gonna sell it as soon as I get it, I see a pic from a plank owner and am reminded why I was so psyched to get a pre-order code 1.5 years ago.


----------



## 66Cooper

Paying the balance upfront and waiting it one of the things I like the most. Its something I call "Forgotten Money". Happens a lot with classic cars as well. You pay for something so long ago, that you have forgotten it ever happened. When you buy something, your bank account takes a hit. You have a shiny new toy but you can see that hole. It takes a bit for that hole to heal (or get refilled). With the Kingston and now the Key West, I paid for the watches and totally forgot about the costs by the time they arrived. It was almost like getting them as gifts! Almost.


----------



## BigHaole

66Cooper said:


> Paying the balance upfront and waiting it one of the things I like the most. Its something I call "Forgotten Money".


BINGO!

This was my first MKII pre-order and even though I knew to expect delays, I still went through some big highs and lows during the project. I'm sure there were times where, if someone said to me, "OK, now send in more than a thousand dollars, and we'll send you the watch," I would have walked away. But having already paid it, when my new friend showed up, it was like a magic surprise. And, I didn't have to answer the question, "well, how much did that cost?" "Don't worry, it's already paid..."

BTW, new picture posted on the photo thread. Happy Open-9 Friday!


----------



## mtbmike

*Key Wests heading out next week!*

Been away for 3 weeks and so delayed my KW shipping until Aug 1st. Should see it next week, stay posted for some look see pics here.

****Off Topic****
Spent 2 weeks in Switzerland, been going to Villeneuve on the East end of Lake Geneva for years.


So many watch shop windows to gawk at! Always like seeing the Vacheron Constantin, Girrard Perregaux and Blancpain's. Generally prices are higher there! Huge Tissot presence with 2 stages of the Tour De France in Switzerland. Really like the PR100 Powermatic 39mm. Also available in a Chronometer. 


But the watch that sang the loudest by far!


The bracelet model is also sweet *not my pic*


----------



## 66Cooper

*Re: Key Wests heading out next week!*

Oris has some really nice looking stuff lately. Wait a sec, is that a MKII Kingston/KW bracelet on that last one??? Haha


----------



## Arthur

66Cooper said:


> Arthur, just me I know what you mean. I have been posting pix in the KW thread and feel a bit a fool as I am basically the only one. Oh well


I'll post some more, but I don't want folks to get the idea that we are just posting photos of the same watch over and over just to fill up space!! I'm not a big bracelet/strap switcher, so basically all I can change is the background.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigHaole

*Re: Key Wests heading out next week!*



66Cooper said:


> Oris has some really nice looking stuff lately. Wait a sec, is that a MKII Kingston/KW bracelet on that last one??? Haha


Tudor has gone even further. Remember, a few years back, when the accusation was made that Tudor "homaged" the Kingston with their big crown Black Bay? Well, take a look at this (not my picture):


----------



## powerband

The Tudor has great craftsmanship, but its gilt comes no where close to that on the Kingston and presumably the Key West. The gilt on the Black Bay seemed printed with mute gold while the gilt on the MKII seems like flame.

But the overall design on that Black Bay is incredibly attractive!


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

powerband said:


> The Tudor has great craftsmanship, but its gilt comes no where close to that on the Kingston and presumably the Key West. The gilt on the Black Bay seemed printed with mute gold while the gilt on the MKII seems like flame.
> 
> But the overall design on that Black Bay is incredibly attractive!
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


:think: I can't stand 'snowflake' hands - Thats a good thing; otherwise, I'd have some more 'splaining' to do.... ;-)

(And it doesn't have drilled lugs... Deal-breaker....)


----------



## BigHaole

The dials on the Tudors are matte, not shiny, which I think contributes to the gilt looking more subdued. I'll post comparisons, but I liked the Tudor gold treatment on the hands better (I'm a sucker for rose gold, which is on my Black Bay Red), but the gilt dial goes to MKII. 

And if you were not aware, Tudor recently released the Black Bay in Bronze.


----------



## 66Cooper

And in 36mm


----------



## BigHaole

66Cooper said:


> And in 36mm


Bronze in 43mm, Black PVD in 41mm, and no-dive-bezel in 36mm. You have to admire Tudor's ability to milk a winner!


----------



## mlb212

My understanding of the Tudor gilt process is that it is similar to the white dialed Key West, gilt is applied to the top of the dial. Very different than the Kingston or black dialed Key West where the gilt is under the dial.



BigHaole said:


> The dials on the Tudors are matte, not shiny, which I think contributes to the gilt looking more subdued. I'll post comparisons, but I liked the Tudor gold treatment on the hands better (I'm a sucker for rose gold, which is on my Black Bay Red), but the gilt dial goes to MKII.
> 
> And if you were not aware, Tudor recently released the Black Bay in Bronze.


----------



## poisonwazthecure

Takes some mental gymnastics to think Tudor is copying mkii.

Vintage is "in".


----------



## Arthur

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: I can't stand 'snowflake' hands - Thats a good thing; otherwise, I'd have some more 'splaining' to do.... ;-)
> 
> (And it doesn't have drilled lugs... Deal-breaker....)


I'm with you. I had a really nice Tudor 9411/0 Blue dial . Kept it for a couple of years and finally realized, it was just sitting in my watch box. It was definitely the snowflake hands, as I liked the watch otherwise. Sold it and bought a vintage Tudor "big block" Chrono. Much happier with it, but it like all of my other watches are not getting much wrist time since the KW arrived!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Personally I didn't mind the snowflake hand, but I couldn't stand looking at the discrepancy between the snowflake hand and round hour markers. Had they matched them by making the indices square, I would have liked the aesthetics of the dial a little better. And I didn't care for the rationalization that the Black Bay "took cues from different past models." Design is design. I finally sold the BB because I didn't like the amalgamation of miss-match excuses.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Arthur said:


> I'm with you. I had a really nice Tudor 9411/0 Blue dial . Kept it for a couple of years and finally realized, it was just sitting in my watch box. It was definitely the snowflake hands, as I liked the watch otherwise. Sold it and bought a vintage Tudor "big block" Chrono. Much happier with it, but it like all of my other watches are not getting much wrist time since the KW arrived!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:think: I have been finding that I am 'lingering' and really studying some of the Big Blocks for sale recently on WatchRecon.....Uh Oh! :roll:

They really are nice..... ;-)

:think: BTW, I've been watching my plank Key West , White-dialed Coke bezel at "Build in Process" for over two weeks now.....








Anyone else have that experience?







"The Waiting IS the hardest part..... "






(cue up Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers....)







..... Heh Heh heh.... ;-)


----------



## CBM_DOC

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> :think: BTW, I've been watching my plank Key West , White-dialed Coke bezel at "Build in Process" for over two weeks now.....
> View attachment 8919402


I am really looking forward to having that experience.

Dave


----------



## Pentameter

poisonwazthecure said:


> Takes some mental gymnastics to think Tudor is copying mkii.
> 
> Vintage is "in".


I've always been good at mental gymnastics.

It's not that they are directly copying Bill / MkII. It's that MkII was early to the party in going for an authentic vintage look, and this inspired other companies. This phenomenon repeated & proliferated throughout the industry and online forums to the point that collectively the entire phenomenon got the attention of someone at Tudor. So again, it's not that they saw the Kingston and said "we have to do this", but they capitalizing on a movement or trend that MkII was at least partially responsible for.


----------



## BigHaole

Pentameter said:


> I've always been good at mental gymnastics.
> 
> It's not that they are directly copying Bill / MkII. It's that MkII was early to the party in going for an authentic vintage look, and this inspired other companies. This phenomenon repeated & proliferated throughout the industry and online forums to the point that collectively the entire phenomenon got the attention of someone at Tudor. So again, it's not that they saw the Kingston and said "we have to do this", but they capitalizing on a movement or trend that MkII was at least partially responsible for.


Time for the Freedom of Information Requests...let's subpoena the emails...I bet there one saying, "Hey, this MKII company is up to something. I want an exact copy...but add some snowflake hands!"

But seriously, I was surprised to see that the latest version of the Black Bay has a riveted bracelet. But I've always said, there's not much originality in horology, once you get past the idea of overlapping 12-hour and 60 minute circles.


----------



## NewHaven23

Pentameter said:


> I've always been good at mental gymnastics.
> 
> It's not that they are directly copying Bill / MkII. It's that MkII was early to the party in going for an authentic vintage look, and this inspired other companies. This phenomenon repeated & proliferated throughout the industry and online forums to the point that collectively the entire phenomenon got the attention of someone at Tudor. So again, it's not that they saw the Kingston and said "we have to do this", but they capitalizing on a movement or trend that MkII was at least partially responsible for.


Doubt a 300 piece limited edition run by MKII was even on their map.


----------



## cpotters

NewHaven23 said:


> Doubt a 300 piece limited edition run by MKII was even on their map.


Well, we know that's not entirely true, because our little birdies in Basel told us they definitely know who Bill Yao was, and if the knew Bill Yao at a fair as big as the Basel Watch Fair, they knew of the company MkII

Also, FWIW, A lot of folks forget that the Kingston has now been out for a number of years. When the original project was suggested, NOBODY was doing an homage to the Big Crown Sub. In the intervening years (almost 7, no?) there are many more watches that nod the the past.

When it first came out, there was, simply, nothing like a Kingston. It is still a singularly unique wristwatch.


----------



## tmoris

Just saw the pics above and have to say that i love my bronze oris. Coolest bronze watch around, only lacking the sound of panerai to top the list


----------



## BigHaole

cpotters said:


> When it first came out, there was, simply, nothing like a Kingston. It is still a singularly unique wristwatch.


Except for the Big Crown Sub it is an homage to. 

But I know, you mean of watches then available.


----------



## powerband

NewHaven23 said:


> Doubt a 300 piece limited edition run by MKII was even on their map.


Many years ago at Basel, Bill Yao entered an elevator at the same time with two others (presumably representatives of, or players in, the Swiss watch industry). They asked him if he's "the" Bill Yao. When Bill confirmed, they gave him a snarky smirk and didn't say another thing to him until they got off on their floor. The point is, for at least a half a decade now, Bill Yao and MKII are known in the industry. There's even a recent popular watch magazine featuring an interview with Bill Yao, in addition to past articles about him.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

NewHaven23 said:


> Doubt a 300 piece limited edition run by MKII was even on their map.


Yes, that's is essentially what I'm saying. The Kingston helped jump start a vintage trend and THAT was what they took notice of&#8230; the TREND, not one limited watch. Thanks for supporting my argument.


----------



## Pentameter

powerband said:


> Many years ago at Basel, Bill Yao entered an elevator at the same time two other (presumably representatives of, or players in, the Swiss watch industry). They asked him if he's "the" Bill Yao. When Bill confirmed, they gave him a snarky smirk and didn't say another thing to him until they got off on their floor. The point is, for at least a half a decade now, Bill Yao and MKII are known in the industry. There's even a recent popular watch magazine featuring an interview with Bill Yao, in addition to past articles about him.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


he contributed an article in the latest Wristwatch Annual. For all I know this wasn't his first.

I love how people that are consumers of watches assume they know things at the industry level.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Pentameter said:


> he contributed an article in the latest Wristwatch Annual. For all I know this wasn't his first.
> 
> I love how people that are consumers of watches assume they know things at the industry level.


:think: Yao was a co-author of an article on chronometers and chronometer movements in the 2015 edition....Interesting!


----------



## tmoris

About 2 years ago I have contacted the chief designer in Rolex (owner of quite a few Rolex design/patents) with the request of creating a limited edition sub that would be preordered/prepayed in full (~several thousand pieces) a modern remake of the 6538 in line with what the Kingston delivered and after several email and phone attempts I managed to talk directly to her and was refused: quote "il n'y a pas d'interess"


----------



## Calibrel

tmoris said:


> ... quote "il n'y a pas d'interess"


Saywha?


----------



## powerband

Calibrel said:


> Saywha?


"Not interested."

Or

"F off"

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin

Not interested...



Calibrel said:


> Saywha?


----------



## powerband

Calibrel said:


> Saywha?


"We're pretending we're not interested."

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure

I want to know how you got in touch with the chief designer and why you thought Rolex would listen to your request.


----------



## Pentameter

Read the post again… First, he was talking to a designer, which may not currently be affiliated w/ the company, or may be free to do work outside of the company. He didn't say he was talking TO rolex, he said a designer FROM rolex. Second he was talking about thousands of pre-paid orders. That would represent a lot of money, even to a company like Rolex. As the saying goes, "Money talks".


----------



## NewHaven23

poisonwazthecure said:


> I want to know how you got in touch with the chief designer and why you thought Rolex would listen to your request.


He's a WUS poster, duh.


----------



## BigHaole

Pentameter said:


> ...he was talking about thousands of pre-paid orders. That would represent a lot of money, even to a company like Rolex. As the saying goes, "Money talks".


From what I have heard and seen, for a company like Rolex, it really doesn't. This is just my observation, but Rolex has a plan for what they are going to do and how the want to control the availability of their products. Why else would there have been decades where a stainless steel Daytona was something you could never walk into a store an buy, but had to be on waiting lists that could be "3 years long". Rolex was playing the Cabbage Patch Kids game, controlling availability, creating artificial shortages and fully controlling the market. If you're playing in that world, where you can sell as many $10k+ watches as you feel like making, why would you be interested in a custom order, requiring a new design, for just a few thousand pieces?


----------



## powerband

Any more Key West heading out?


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

BigHaole said:


> From what I have heard and seen, for a company like Rolex, it really doesn't. This is just my observation, but Rolex has a plan for what they are going to do and how the want to control the availability of their products. Why else would there have been decades where a stainless steel Daytona was something you could never walk into a store an buy, but had to be on waiting lists that could be "3 years long". Rolex was playing the Cabbage Patch Kids game, controlling availability, creating artificial shortages and fully controlling the market. If you're playing in that world, where you can sell as many $10k+ watches as you feel like making, why would you be interested in a custom order, requiring a new design, for just a few thousand pieces?


You'll never know unless you ask. I only said "money talks"&#8230; meaning if you're trying to do business and you have a lot of money on the table, most people will at least take the call to hear your pitch. It doesn't mean they'll play ball. As evidenced here, they declined, but I think that is what helped him get through to someone in the first place. Its certainly better than coming to them WITHOUT thousands of pre-orders, right?

Also, he only said he talked to a designer - who may or may not currently work for the company. If not, then he wasn't even going to Rolex, he was going to one person. That one person would likely have different motivations & priorities than Rolex the company.


----------



## cpotters

powerband said:


> Any more Key West heading out?
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## tmoris

It was actually the chief Rolex designer


----------



## powerband

cpotters said:


> Yes.












Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## celtics1984

Any update on the status of the project? Did more Key West go out last week?


----------



## Arthur

celtics1984 said:


> Any update on the status of the project? Did more Key West go out last week?


The only way to tell is to rely on new owners posting photos or at least posting that they have received their watch.

Also bear in mind that there could be a fair number of folks who have gotten in on the Key West, that are not regular posters on the forum. We saw this with the Kingston, especially when watches began to turn up on the WUS sales corner, EBay, etc. some of the sellers were guys that we had never seen here on the forum. So just because they are not showing up here doesn't necessarily mean that there aren't watches going out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband

Arthur is right. It's not likely Bill Yao has been kidnapped by aliens. 


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

powerband said:


> Arthur is right. It's not likely Bill Yao has been kidnapped by aliens.
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Unless they want a watch. "Take us to your lead-- wait,are you THE Bill Yao?"


----------



## celtics1984

thanks everyone for the responding. . Was hoping Bill would provide a product update soon.


----------



## powerband

celtics1984 said:


> Was hoping Bill would provide a product update soon.


Everyone has been hoping the same... but we always offer the curtesy statement of: "Be patient. It's worth it."

So be patient. It's worth it. 

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Calibrel

I think the best progress report we can currently provide is:

1) not all plankowner slots have been fulfilled yet
2) final orders/payment through at least group 6 have been placed


----------



## BigHaole

Calibrel said:


> I think the best progress report we can currently provide is:
> 
> 1) not all plankowner slots have been fulfilled yet
> 2) final orders/payment through at least group 6 have been placed


3) BigHaole received his CincyStraps KeyWest strap, making his "kit" complete.


----------



## powerband

Sometimes plans change, or folks are inspired into a different trajectory by a current watch. Whatever the case, if anyone wants a Key West GMT now:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-keywest-gmt-3460073.html#post32185913

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

So it begins.....


----------



## powerband

For those current holders who expressed a desire to own both dial colors! 


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## NewHaven23

powerband said:


> Sometimes plans change, or folks are inspired into a different trajectory by a current watch. Whatever the case, if anyone wants a Key West GMT now:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mkii-keywest-gmt-3460073.html#post32185913
> 
> Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


Woah so setting the resale price ~$2900 USD. Wonder how long it takes to move and what the final price will be.


----------



## powerband

If I didn't already get a slot (and fully prepaid for mine, a black Coke gilt), I would most probably snatch this one.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

NewHaven23 said:


> Woah so setting the resale price ~$2900 USD. Wonder how long it takes to move and what the final price will be.


The market will determine the selling price. We saw that with the Kingston. I suspect that since this is the first to hit the sales forum, and there are probably a fair number of folks who have the funds and who want a Key West, will snap this one up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

High demand plus low availability equals premium asking price. Pop some popcorn and watch that decline as more are released. Predictable as the sunrise.


----------



## cpotters

It will be interesting to see, and I certainly wish the best for my old forum-mate tmoris, as his rationale to chase a 1675 is totally understandable (1966 or earlier).

But, from a practical point of view, that price is not as crazy as it might seem to some of you. If a brand new unworn Kingston with plank kit were to hit the market today, it's price would be close to this anyway.

This Key West is a limited edition of about 300, just like the Kingston. It has that stunning world famous gilt dial like the Kingston. It is a plank kit, although it doesn't come with the spare case and bracelet like the Kingston planks did. Only a handful of the initial plank orders are out in the wild, and it will be some time before all 299 are delivered.

Since the case, bracelet, crystal, dial and hands or more or less the same as the Kingston, what somebody is really buying is Bill's most famous watch, with the addition of a GMT function. If I didn't have two inbound shortly, I'd probably go for this rather than wait more than a year. And if I overpaid by $500 or more, I'd consider that the upcharge for jumping the que.


----------



## Darwin

Nicely said. Have to admit, though, that my knee jerk reaction was that the price is ridiculous. Putting it in these terms, you're right: the $500-$750 surcharge can be considered the cost of a year or more of enjoyment of the watch otherwise lost to waiting for Bill to build one for you/me/one. And that's for those of us who've already preordered. a WIS who does not already have preorder slot is looking at even longer wait times, unless a significant number or early recipients decide to sell their watches.

I'm still happy to wait, though...



cpotters said:


> It will be interesting to see, and I certainly wish the best for my old forum-mate tmoris, as his rationale to chase a 1675 is totally understandable (1966 or earlier).
> 
> But, from a practical point of view, that price is not as crazy as it might seem to some of you. If a brand new unworn Kingston with plank kit were to hit the market today, it's price would be close to this anyway.
> 
> This Key West is a limited edition of about 300, just like the Kingston. It has that stunning world famous gilt dial like the Kingston. It is a plank kit, although it doesn't come with the spare case and bracelet like the Kingston planks did. Only a handful of the initial plank orders are out in the wild, and it will be some time before all 299 are delivered.
> 
> Since the case, bracelet, crystal, dial and hands or more or less the same as the Kingston, what somebody is really buying is Bill's most famous watch, with the addition of a GMT function. If I didn't have two inbound shortly, I'd probably go for this rather than wait more than a year. And if I overpaid by $500 or more, I'd consider that the upcharge for jumping the que.


----------



## Pentameter

well, it is also a Plank w/ extra bezel. 

Considering that, and that its the first one offered FS and not many have even gone out yet - in fact most people are still waiting to get theirs - combined with an early serial, and it's still wrapped in the protective stuff, it's probably a fair price for right now.


----------



## cpotters

I had to make a special case for my two inbound watches, as they are the only pair of its kind (you'll figure it out).

Feel free to steal my graphics for your own case if you'd like....you just can't use my serial numbers


----------



## BigHaole

We need travel stickers to make a comeback


----------



## gwold

cpotters said:


> I had to make a special case for my two inbound watches, as they are the only pair of its kind (you'll figure it out).
> 
> Feel free to steal my graphics for your own case if you'd like....you just can't use my serial numbers


I suspect that case will be making an appearance at the next NYC GTG.


----------



## 66Cooper

BigHaole said:


> We need travel stickers to make a comeback


TOTALLY!!


----------



## Arthur

That is really cool!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob

cpotters said:


> &#8230; But, from a practical point of view, that price is not as crazy as it might seem to some of you. If a brand new unworn Kingston with plank kit were to hit the market today, it's price would be close to this anyway.
> 
> This Key West is a limited edition of about 300, just like the Kingston. It has that stunning world famous gilt dial like the Kingston. It is a plank kit, although it doesn't come with the spare case and bracelet like the Kingston planks did. Only a handful of the initial plank orders are out in the wild, and it will be some time before all 299 are delivered.
> 
> Since the case, bracelet, crystal, dial and hands or more or less the same as the Kingston, what somebody is really buying is Bill's most famous watch, with the addition of a GMT function. If I didn't have two inbound shortly, I'd probably go for this rather than wait more than a year. And if I overpaid by $500 or more, I'd consider that the upcharge for jumping the que.


Don't forget the movement. The KW has a more complicated (and expensive) movement. The hands have, I think, finer finishing than the Kingston's due to Bill's new techniques and final preparation. In those ways I consider the KW a successor to the Kingston, with more polished work by the watchmaker, not just a sibling.

I almost wish I could get some KW hands to put on my Kingston. But that would be revisionist. The Kingston was what it was, when it was. And ever shall be. A lovely watch, and a milestone in the Mk II roll call.


----------



## BigHaole

Chromejob said:


> I almost wish I could get some KW hands to put on my Kingston. But that would be revisionist. The Kingston was what it was, when it was. And ever shall be. A lovely watch, and a milestone in the Mk II roll call.


Hmm...the Kingston was a "modern re-interpretation of a classic design" yet you don't want to give it an even more modern re-re-interpretation?


----------



## TheDude

I'll need to take some pictures beside my José Martí passport stamps when mine arrives. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## eganwh

Just received my build notice. Vanilla coke and pepsi headed this way.


----------



## timeturner7

eganwh said:


> Just received my build notice. Vanilla coke and pepsi headed this way.


Nice!!
What ordering group were you in?


----------



## Jfha1210

I'm so anxious to get my Key West GMT that, as I'm going to Mexico tomorrow, I've managed to use my Speedmaster Pro as a GMT watch... In the watch I have the time in Mexico; in the chrono, the time at home in Spain... 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter

eganwh said:


> Just received my build notice. Vanilla coke and pepsi headed this way.


congrats. Do you recall what ordering group you were in?


----------



## Chromejob

Guys. :roll: It's still the plank owners getting theirs.


----------



## eganwh

Ordered within the first week plank ordering started. Don't know if the first 60 plank orders were grouped further.


----------



## TheDude

Chromejob said:


> Guys. :roll: It's still the plank owners getting theirs.


And not getting theirs!


----------



## fastfras

Dragging up a tired old post. Any news from group 5 or 6? 

It seems to me we are at a standstill, it's a lengthy period of time since we had a update.


----------



## Calibrel

fastfras said:


> Dragging up a tired old post. Any news from group 5 or 6?
> 
> It seems to me we are at a standstill, it's a lengthy period of time since we had a update.


I'm group 6B, still awaiting scheduling.


----------



## calwatchguy

Calibrel said:


> I'm group 6B, still awaiting scheduling.


No update from group 8. Anyone recall when the last watches went out?


----------



## sevens

Iam group 6 and no information so far.


----------



## celtics1984

Group 5, Last group of watches went out in July. Not sure if we will be seeing anymore groups be processed this year since the PD Gen 3 is being worked on.


----------



## fastfras

No news is NOT good news.


----------



## bbckfh

This is old, I know. But I have my Group 7 in hand. Have for ~2 months now?


----------



## Lukinator

Hi
I am in group 10. I wonder if somebody else in my group have got their KW?


----------



## Lukinator

Hi
I am in group 10. I wonder if somebody else in my group have got their KW?


----------



## nguyen.hung.levis

I am in group 9 and i have not heard anything. Keep waiting......


----------



## fastfras

group 10.. ditto.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Hopefully...and supposedly by Q1 2019....


Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Lukinator

Oh no I hope we can get it before the snowy Xmas


----------



## Lukinator

Seems like we have a 2019 year gift reading the news on mkii website 

Skickat från min iPad med Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

2018-11-30: Project GMT/Key West update

https://www.mkiiwatches.com/news/2018/11/20/project-gmtkey-west-update

Apologies for the delay as we had hoped to get this published before the end of October and did not intend for there to be such a long stretch between updates. Based on the pace of the work the time passes mostly in a blur and it's very easy to lose my temporal bearings even for extended periods of time. As noted in the Oct. 12th post we were waiting for vendors to provide us with time frames for rework and delivery of parts. The remainder of the delay is a result of WindUP prep and catch-up as well the Thanksgiving holiday. Ideally I would have waited to post this update until after at least the EP QC was started so that the information below would be less subject to change but an update had to be posted.

Outstanding Parts:

End Pieces ("EPs") for the bracelets: These parts were returned to the vendor for study and re-work/replacement in Q1 of 2018. The replacement parts were delivered last month and we will begin QC on these parts next week. Our hope is that the parts are better than the first batch and that we will not have to test fit each piece individually, as we did previously. This was an issue we highlighted with the vendor when we returned the parts that did not pass the first round inspection. In theory we should only have to test fit a small sample of the batch and if those are okay we can skip to the visual quality assurance (VQA). So we shall see.

Bezel inlays: We received a ship date for the end of December. We have been waiting on these parts for quite some time but with the ship date finalized delivery should occur late December/early January.

While waiting for these parts we have been performing QC on bracelets, dials, and hands as time has allowed.

What this means:

If the EPs test out okay we will resume assembly and shipping of the black/red variants of the Key West in December. The black/red inlays are in stock but because there were no EPs to finish the watches assembly has been on hold.

Blue/red variants of the Key West should resume assembly and shipping toward the end of January assuming the parts are shipped on time and the QC goes smoothly.

We expect to finish the last black/red Key Wests from Groups 9/10 by the time the bezel inlays arrive. When those watches are done we will move directly to the inspection of the inlays so that we can ship the blue/red versions from Group 9/10 as soon as possible after receiving the parts. What this also means is that the General Order customers (the customers that placed their orders this year) will begin shipping after we finish Groups 9/10. For the General Order customers we are, so far, on track to begin delivery in Q1 2019.

Points of clarification:

Some people are under the impression that the Project 300 is jumping the line when it comes to delivery. In reality the 300 Plankowner customers have been waiting much longer than any of the outstanding Key West customers and the 300 should have begun shipping before the Key West did. It is actually the Key West that was pushed up because it was ready for delivery sooner. Part of the delay in posting the update for the Key West is that we have spent the last few months making the final preparations to begin delivery of the 300s while we were waiting for the Key West parts.

Ready-to-wear ("RTW") line: We have to launch 1-2 models a year to keep the line relevant. This line is necessary for Mk II because the Benchcrafted projects, due to their complex supply chains and higher QC standards, end up with, as you are experiencing, unpredictable down time during development and production. The development of the ready-to-wear collection is part of a multi-year restructuring effort in order to provide a stable foundation for the future while making it viable for us to continue to execute the Benchcrafted projects. The RTW line has enabled us to gradually ramp down lead times for the Benchcrafted projects, increase responsiveness to communication, and maintain aftermarket service. While it would be ideal to drop everything and focus on the open Benchcrafted projects, experience has proven the necessity of the RTW line.

When we post about our workload here or on Instagram our goal is to impress upon customers that we we are working as quickly and hard as possible (i.e. much more than the standard work week) and that we do not take their patience for granted. Unfortunately, as careful as we are in our presentation, we can't compensate for how everyone could interpret these posts. One customer has viewed our posts as complaining about having to work hard and attempting to elicit sympathy. While we appreciate his feedback on our communication his interpretation could not be further from our intention. The flip side is that if we don't post at all about our efforts many people get the impression that we are sitting on our hands. That being said the next 4-6 months (with the exception of a few days for Christmas with my in-laws) will be spent in a push to complete the deliveries of all the remaining pre-orders for the Key West and the 300. We are incredibly grateful for the opportunity to bring these watches to you and view this "work" as a true privilege.

IG: th3measure


----------

